# M-Edge Platform Case - Synthetic Leather in Camel (pics)



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got my platform case (pre-ordered off of Amazon on Feb 17), so I thought I would share some pics:




I really love the feel and quality. Even though it's fake leather, it feels very soft and has a great build.

If you have any questions about it, let me know!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice!

I can't wait to get my red platform.  Let us know how you like it after you've used it for awhile.  How heavy is it?

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice, Ernest. Thanks for posting the pictures! And I see you're sort of new here, so welcome! Glad to have you on board.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great photos!  I have mine in Pebbled Navy and love it.  It's very comfortable to hold for reading and nice looking too.  Enjoy your new K and cover!
Ruby


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow- great pics.  Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

What about the interior, do you think that the suede is also synthetic?

Wondering...

Eric


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

It doesn't seem to add much weight to the Kindle.  Although, I'm probably a terrible judge of the actual weight.

Also, I really can't tell if the interior is real or fake suede.  My guess is that it's real.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW, that is beautiful.  I have a grey with black band on order.  Can't wait to try it with the new light (whenever that comes out).


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks very nice! Have you tried the note-book kind? I am wondering which is easier to hold while reading.  How much extra edge is there on both sides of the kindle? Looks about 3/4"??


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> What about the interior, do you think that the suede is also synthetic?
> 
> Wondering...
> 
> Eric


They say the interior is microfiber


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Both the leather & the non-leather have the exact same interior. It is microfiber. The non-leather case looks nice. I have had both leather & non-leather from them in the past and have found the quality for the non-leather to be great. Some companies really cheapen up cases if its non-leather. M-edge doesn't. I'm now considering the non-leather royal blue platform case. Looks less bulky than the leather ones. Easier to clean as well. I don't personally care of its leather or not. And I was thinking about navy blue anyway so the colors would be close. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

The K2 looks very pretty it his/her new case.  Very classy.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great shots of the cover!


----------



## Dottiejk (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for those pictures. I have a leather platform on order but because I was impatient for it to ship, I ordered the cover from Amazon and I like it so much, was considering canceling the platform. But now that I see it, am going to let it ship. I am selling my Kindle 1 on Ebay with it's Executive leather cover that I liked a lot. Now, am waiting for the new light to come out. I have the first one and noticed that it dimmed after just a little use. Got new batteries and will see how that helps. I don't use them that often - mainly reading on planes - so it's only every couple of months.

Dottie


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ErnestS said:



> Just got my platform case (pre-ordered off of Amazon on Feb 17), so I thought I would share some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Medge and Oberon should use you to photograph their colors and textures. Great job!

That ledge. I've found that even with the beautifully fitting and thin but protective Amazon cover, I miss that ledge. The hand has to hold a bigger chunk (after having been used to my Exec Medge for the K1) if holding both the jacket and kindle with thumb on the Kindle. It's a little tiring, which has led to my taking the Kindle out, the last two days, and enjoying that.

The ledge make it less tiring to hold with one hand, so though it's 9" tall you may have sold me on the Platform as my alternative, cafe K2 jacket. Also, I like the E-Luminator for emergency duty when out at night.

Now I'm wondering about weight of leather vs the non-leather one.

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Great photos! Thank you for sharing. I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ErnestS said:


> If you have any questions about it, let me know!


A little off-topic:
I love the lack of 'noise' with the Digital Rebel when using available light indoors.
I have one also but I use it only with a 70-300mm lens. What normal lens did you
choose for your Rebel? I love your results.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ihave the Sapphire leather M Edge platform and I'm quite happy with it.  Very easy to hold and you can feel the leather  and see the color on that edge too.  It is VERY secure.

Very nice picture.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Jade leather platform cover and I really like it.  It's a tad bit heavier than I would prefer, but I like having the ledge on hold onto and the design is working well for me.


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> A little off-topic:
> I love the lack of 'noise' with the Digital Rebel when using available light indoors.
> I have one also but I use it only with a 70-300mm lens. What normal lens did you
> choose for your Rebel? I love your results.


I used a Canon EF 35mm f/2 wide angle lens with my digital Rebel. It's an inexpensive prime lens (bought it new three years ago for $120), but works great in low light conditions. In fact, I've used this lens more than any other lens that I own.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ErnestS said:


> I used a Canon EF 35mm f/2 wide angle lens with my digital Rebel. It's an inexpensive prime lens (bought it new three years ago for $120), but works great in low light conditions. In fact, I've used this lens more than any other lens that I own.


Ernest,
Thanks! I will definitely look for the lens.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I love that camel color. I have a MEdge vinyl cover, the Image Cover, that lets you put a picture "on" the front cover. It is just as well made as my leather MEdge covers, the only thing missing is the leather smell, but I still use it a lot and really like it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does cover fold flat easily without a lot of bunching of the material at the fold for reading?


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

DD said:


> Does cover fold flat easily without a lot of bunching of the material at the fold for reading?


It definitely folds over easily, and I even find that the ledge on the left side of the case is a very comfortable spot to hold while reading.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ErnestS said:


> It definitely folds over easily, and I even find that the ledge on the left side of the case is a very comfortable spot to hold while reading.


I agree completely. This case is the most comfortable to hold for reading. More than the Oberon's or the M-Edge Executive, which I have for my K1.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate to see Ernest's beautiful photography not carry over to page 2 of this thread! Here are his pix, which are also clickable into the Amazon product page for this cover:


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I hate to see Ernest's beautiful photography not carry over to page 2 of this thread! Here are his pix, which are also clickable into the Amazon product page for this cover:


Thanks Harvey! I went ahead and posted the photos on the Amazon listing for the M-Edge cover. They should appear very soon.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! Very nice!


----------

